# Occipital Nerve Stimulator Implant



## ercoder65 (Jan 27, 2011)

For the occipital nerve stimulator, would I look under the Neurostimulators(spinal) or Neurostimulators(peripheral nerve) to find the correct procedure code? Not sure if the occipital nerve is peripheral or spinal. Thanks!


Rich


----------



## msrd_081002 (Jan 27, 2011)

*PNS/spinal nerve C1 branches (ONS)*




ercoder65 said:


> For the occipital nerve stimulator, would I look under the Neurostimulators(spinal) or Neurostimulators(peripheral nerve) to find the correct procedure code? Not sure *if the occipital nerve is peripheral or spinal. Thanks!
> *
> 
> Rich



---------------
It is a  *peripheral nerve*--Spinal nerve C1 branches into greater & lesser occipital.
Your post refers to just px code;It does'nt specify ICD vol3 Px or CPT

*Applicable CPTs’ *(with indications provided)

CPT 64555 *Percutaneou*s implantation of neurostimulator electrodes; peripheral nerve (excludes sacral nerve) [*when specified as ONS]*
CPT 64575 *Incision* for implantation of neurostimulator electrodes; peripheral nerve (excludes sacral nerve) [when specified as *ONS*]
CPT 64590 Insertion or replacement of peripheral or gastric neurostimulator pulse generator or receiver, direct or inductive coupling [when specified as *ONS*]

----------------------------
If you're coding for Hospital inpt, assign *04.92* (also many hospitals code OutPt "for internal use")
04.92 Implantation or replacement of peripheral neurostimulator lead(s) [when specified as *ONS*]
------------------------------------------------------------------
{*ONS*-Occipital nerve stimulator}

Thanks


----------



## ercoder65 (Jan 27, 2011)

MSRD,

Thank you so very much!

Rich


----------

